

Ask HN: How would you go about finding a business guy for your tech company? - jbobes

Specifically, I'm talking about http://cloudiff.com&#60;p&#62;Essentially developed by 3 tech guys, the worst business fellas out there, and it shows.&#60;p&#62;Help?
======
nedwin
I think finding a business guy that gets servers is going to be a struggle in
and of itself.

Have you tried to do sales? How do you know you're building something people
want?

------
jbobes
<http://cloudiff.com> is the link

